# After the 48 NH 4000 Footers?



## Mohamed Ellozy (Aug 11, 2002)

A question that interests me a lot is what people do after they have completed the NH 4000 Footers.  The sane ones stop peakbagging, others go on to other lists (NE 4000 Footers, NE 100 highest, ADK 46), others repeat the list.  In addition some start winter peakbagging.

After finishing the NE 100 highest I decided that I had done enough summer peakbagging.  After about a year I found that I was doing the same mountains (those close to home) again and again.  To motivate myself to hike further from home I started doing the Trailwrights list.  This only allows you to count one peak per trip, and adds many peaks to the AMC list.

I am curious to know what other people are doing, or planning to do, after they have finished the list they are currently working on.


----------



## TenPeaks (Aug 12, 2002)

I just finished the 48 a few weeks ago on Bondcliff.  Now I have my eye turned to the NE 4,000 footers.  I've got all the NH and VT peaks finished and need most in ME to complete the list.  Aside from that I'm going to use the 100 highest list as suggested hikes.  I have no desire to bushwack, so I probably won't finish that list.

After all my list hikes are finished I'll probably go back to some favorite peaks, explore new areas not on any lists and hike familiar mountains by different trails. Also, my wife and I may start bagging waterfalls next year.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 12, 2002)

*Peakbagging Options*

I finished the New England 4K's prior to needing Redington & Spaulding (Spaulding I did the day I did Abraham & Sugarloaf) so I need one more for my Piece of Mind.

I'm slowly pursuing the ADK 46 (was on 18 from 10/97 until last month - now 20) & 1/3 thru the Catskills but the bigger peakbagging pursuits are doing the NH 48 in a second or third season eventually doing them in all four.  I still have my favorites though.  This weekend I was on Franconia Ridge knocking off the four peaks there for all four seasons, it took 11 times to do Lincoln in the summer! (I've done three of twice in the Winter)

Also dabbling with trailbagging & doing the NH 48 solo.  You can always invent your own list to suit your fancy.


----------

